# Classical Music for Metalheads



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Thought I'd start the reverse thread. Bartok comes to mind.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I think the motor rhythms in Baroque music tend to appeal to people with a rock/metal background. Beethoven tends to be appreciated by people with a taste for metal as well.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah Beethoven and Bach are big ones no doubt. But I also think those into the more extreme genres of metal would like Bartok and Holst. Something heavy.


----------

